# Abdominoplasty



## VLT (Jun 27, 2007)

I am wondering if an abdominoplasty is contraindicated in a person with IBS. Has anyone had this surgery and what was your experience?


----------



## tltrull (Nov 12, 2005)

I dont see why there would be a problem. The surgery involves removing skin, fat, and tightening the ab muscles, no organ involvement.


----------

